# My rasboras are hiding and won't eat!



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

My 20 gallon tank just finished cycling, so yesterday I got 6 rasboras to start it off. (I will add cories and my betta soon) Tragically, one rasbora fell out of the net, and died before I could find and save him. 
The other 5 rasboras are huddled in 1 corner of the tank behind their hideout. They scatter when I try to look at them, and they continue to hide. I tried feeding them last night and this morning, but they just got super scared and wouldn't eat. I don't want them to starve, so what should I do?

Also, will they ever get bolder? The water parameters are all good, but they are still acting scared and upset. Is this normal? They've been in the tank about 24 hours.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Not uncommon for new fish. Don't stress over the, not eating just yet. Fish don't have to eat every day, most if not all can go days to weeks without eating. They'll come around it might take a while.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

How long do you think it should take them to warm up and start eating?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Hard to say, but they should start showing some warming up within few days. Have you turned off the light to see what they do? I'm sure they'll get hungry after a couple days of not eating.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

They get way braver when the light is off. It's like they can't see me. They nibbled a little food with the light off this morning and last night, but they still didn't eat a lot. 
Some of them are swimming in the front more so hopefully they're getting more comfortable. 
Do you think it's possible that they don't like the food? I'm feeding them betta flakes until I go to Petsmart and get some tropical fish food.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

It's possible but I think if you compare ingredients they might be pretty close. I know some people use one tropical fish food for all the fish in the tank minus algae eaters. Sounds like they're coming around. Be patient like any fish there's not set time frame for the, to get comfortable. Patience my friend.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

They ate tonight! YAY. They are also swimming in the front of their cage more so I think they will be adjusted soon. I was expecting them to be friendly like bettas so I was surprised when they were so skittish. lol


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

WOO-HOO!!! Glad to hear it!


----------

